# Goat of the Month of August!



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

This month we are featuring
​ *Abigail Hope*​










> Abby was born too weak to stand so her mother left her. I took her in when she was about 12-16 hours old and hand-raised her, with a LOT of help from this forum.



Abigail Hope

Congrats to vicandtricia who has received one year supporting membership and will receive the TheGoatSpot decals!

If you would like to see you goat featured in coming months please be sure to add them to our goat registry!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/goats/
​


----------



## vincandtricia (Apr 15, 2014)

I am pleased to report that today, on her 23 week birthday, Abby is a happy, healthy, and loyal little friend. Despite her stunted size and some significant disabilities, she is the most courageous little animal I've ever known. Even her strong, agile, healthy adopted brother, Henry, looks to her for protection when he's nervous, because Abby is calm and fearless. Many times I thought she wasn't going to survive her first 6 weeks or so, but she did, thanks largely to the advice and information I found here. I couldn't love her more and I am so grateful!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

That's one special little girl! What a sweet face! Congratulations Ms. Abby! :applaud:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations, your baby deserved it.
I love seeing good outcomes like this, she is a blessing, thank you for the update.

Congrats. :clap::fireworks:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Those animals make the best little companions. Enjoy her, she's going to bless your heart.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Darling darling darling!
Congratulations!:lovey:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Awww how cute!


Sent from my iPhone
MoKa Farms, Lisbon Maine


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

How is abigail today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love seeing outcomes like this.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

heart warming!!!


----------



## vincandtricia (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm currently trying to find a design for daytime-use mobility device or leg braces for her since her front legs buckle more and more. Doesn't seem to cause her any pain, but it frustrates her and breaks my heart. I've reached out to farm animal sanctuaries around the world and I've found several companies that make them, but holy smokes are they expensive!! Her vet is looking for someone who can do an MRI and other tests to be sure there's nothing life threatening and irreparable that is causing her poor front legs to buckle. He's sure it's not CAE or FKS, but suspects neurological issues which he suggests may improve with the stretches and mobility exercises i've been doing with her. I also suspect there is some damage from being crammed in the womb of her dainty mother with her huge beast of a brother. My husband is pretty handy and we know metal fabricators, shop teachers etc, so we can build about anything, just can't seem to come up with a good design. I'm terrified of doing something that does more harm than good. Please wish us luck! And if you have any design ideas, i'd love to see them  She is my little angel and i will do anything i can to make her life better :lovey:


----------



## Anne2 (Dec 22, 2012)

So cute congratulations! I will start looking too. Had a very large Weimaraner with back leg issues, and he was born that way lived 13 years he was only expected to live less than eight. I know they make the ones for the back legs ( for dogs) will have to look into the front legs. Will get back to you. Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## vincandtricia (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow, 13 years is great for any large dog, especially great for a large dog with issues. He was so lucky to have you!
Thank you for giving me that hope 
Both Eddie's Wheels (found on a sanctuary page) and Orthopets (recommended by a sanctuary in Australia) have been extremely responsive and helpful. Orthopets even recommended I contact a sanctuary they have worked with in the past in case they have some designs or even unused products they can send me. Animal people are the best!:grin:


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

She is so gorgeous! that first photo though of her in the towel/blanket is so cute!


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just read about your little girl. Very late I know. First off congratulations. Secondly, I have a little Nubian weather who had very bad legs and curving at his ankles. Many people told me to just give up and put him down. I did not! I made him braces out off pool noodles and ace bandages. Allowing him time with and without them on. He first started out only being able to walk about 10 mins at a time and than would basically crawl on his front knees. He is about a year and a half now. He walks, runs and plays with rest of the herd. He is however much smaller than his twin. But he is happy and healthy. Maybe home made braces will work for you too. Good luck.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

animals have a lot to teach us don't they?


----------

